# Anyone ride NS District Bars?



## ictoacoy (Jul 10, 2006)

I just ordered some, anyone ride these? How do they hold up? I figured they are worth a shot....


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

ictoacoy said:


> I just ordered some, anyone ride these? How do they hold up? I figured they are worth a shot....


I hear their super strong and fairly light weight. NS always goes overboard with the butting but they are strong. I think your going to love them.


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

I have a set of district high bars. Had for about 9 months. No problems with em at all.


----------



## wadly_1001 (Jan 7, 2006)

I used to use em, they were too stiff for me!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i have them and they work great. i think they look loads better than having the crossbar. i have had for like 6 months with no bending, solid.

i reccomend


----------



## ictoacoy (Jul 10, 2006)

good to hear, thanks for the info. I just got a call today and they are on backorder from BTI, they offered up the Gussett Open Prison bars as an alternative for the same $$. NS worth waiting for? I like the idea of 2.4" rise, 3" seems too high....

Oh yeah, and I am running a bmx stem, hence the Gussets & NS (22.2)


----------

